# psychiatric nursing jobs in Florida



## sacliffe (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi
Many moons ago I bbrowsed through a Job centre in Lincoln UK and came across job oppertunities for British Psychiatric nurses wanting to work in Florida 

I just wondered if these oppertunities were still around in Florida or any other US states like Texas 
Im currently a community mental health case manager working in Vancouver Canada and sick of the constant rain 

Also does anyone have any info on any psych nursing oppertunities in the carribean


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First you need to be qualified to work in nursing in the US then you need to find a visa sponsor. Many moons ago there was a special program for nurses.


----------

